# IBM hds



## galdasc (2. November 2002)

hi

ich hab 2 IBM hds in meinem pc. vor kurzem hat mir ein kumpel gesagt, dass seine beiden IBM hds gecrasht sind, bei seinem kumpel ist das ebenfalls passiert (auch IBM hd). So langsam mach ich mir sorgen um meine hds...

wie stehts mit euch, habt ihr schlecht erfahrungen mit festplatten der firma IBM gemacht oder könnt ihr eher das gegenteil behaupten??
bitte schreibt was um mich zu beruhigen:smoke:

Vielen Tanke

bis denne


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. November 2002)

Es gibt eine Fabrikationsreihe ( leider unbekannt welche ) die sehr störungsanfällig ist, aber dieses hast Du auch bei anderen Herstellern.

Kaufe immer IBM HDs und habe bisher nie Ärger gehabt.


----------



## Eyewitness (2. November 2002)

Ebenso, eine meiner IBM Platten hat sogar nen durchgeknalltes Netzteil überlebt, bei dem Board, CPU und RAM draufgingen. Bisher kann ich mich nicht beschweren, allerdings müssen sie immer etwas gekühlt werden, sonst werden sie störanföllig.


----------



## sam (2. November 2002)

also meine ibm-hdd is auch richtig laut abgeschmiert...*krach* *klack* *bumm* und weg waren die daten...aber ich will dich ja nicht beunruhigen


----------



## galdasc (3. November 2002)

WOW danke, ihr habt mich (teilweise!) beruhigt...;-) 



> allerdings müssen sie immer etwas gekühlt werden, sonst werden sie störanföllig.



bei mir klicken die hds ab und zu mal und hängen etwas wenn ich meinen comp zu lang anhab. kann des sein, weil ich keine extra kühlung für die hds hab, dass die zu heiß werden und dann nicht mehr richtig funktionieren?? 

grazie


----------



## Eyewitness (3. November 2002)

Jap, genau dieses Problem habe ich auch. Du brauchst keinen extra Lüfter deswegen zu kaufen. Es hilft schon, die Platten in Wechselrahmen zu setzen und zwischen den Wechselrahmen jeweils einen Schacht freizulassen und einen Schacht läßt Du dann offen. Kühlt die Platten schon ausreichend.

Aber wenn die zu warm werden, fangen die zuerst an zu klicken und nach einer gewissen Zeit dann quittieren sie den Dienst.


----------



## galdasc (3. November 2002)

hmm...ok...danke für den tipp, aber ich habe keinen platz mehr frei...

ich denke ich bevorzuge einen extra kühler oder braucht man für die wechselrahmen keinen speziellen platz??

danke

bye


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (6. November 2002)

Nicht, dass ich dich beunruhigen wollte...  aber laut dem EDV Händler meines Vertrauens bekommt er im Schnitt jede 2. IBM 7200er Platte inerhalb von 3 Monaten zurück - defekt.
Da dies aber scheinbar ein Problem der neueren 7200er Platten zu sein scheint vertreibt er jetzt nurnoch 5400er Platten, wie ich eine in meinem Rechner habe (Maxtor 80GB 5400).
Prinzipiell würde ich sagen: Finger weg von IBM - Das sagt dir jeder aufrichtige Hardware Händler.
Ich für meinen Teil habe mit Maxtor Platten recht gute Erfahrung gesammelt - Vor allem bei der Haltbarkeit liegen die Maxtor Platten ziemlich an der Spitze.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. November 2002)

**



> Das sagt dir jeder aufrichtige Hardware Händler.



Sich Sorgen um die Aufrichtigkeit seines Großhändlers machen sollte, der immer IMB Platten verkauft!


Cutti

N.S.: Alternativ deswegen 'ne 5400 U/min zu nehmen ist eine denkbar schlechte Alternative!

N.S.2.: Von den von mir weiterverkauften IMB Festplatten (einzeln oder im System) ist innerhalb der letzten 2 Jahre noch nicht eine zurückgegangen.
Nichts gegen Deine Aussage @ AnonymerSurfer, aber Maxtor hatte ich in der Zeit 2 Garantiefälle und Seagate sogar 5! ( WD lasse ich aus )


----------



## goela (6. November 2002)

Also ich habe eine IBM-HD mit 60GB in meinem Rechner (seit einem Jahr)! Diese hat 7200U/min und verwende sie hauptsächlich für Videoschnitt!!!!
Bisher habe ich keinerlei Probleme damit gehabt! Vorallem ist sie schön leise. Ach ja - extra kühlen tu ich sie nicht!!


----------



## Eyewitness (6. November 2002)

Ja, ich verstehe auch nicht, woher diese Vorurteile gegenüber IBM kommen. Meine beiden Platten laufen im 24/7 Betrieb und es gibt KEINE Probleme. Und das eben auch schon seit mehr als nur drei Monaten. Die 14 GB Platte ist fast zwei Jahre alt und hat auch 7200 Umdrehungen.


----------



## Spacemonkey (6. November 2002)

Also ich hatte mal vor langer Zeit (6,4GB) eine IBM, die war echt gut, nur mittlerweile wird einem davon abgeraten eine IBM zu nehmen wenn man seinen Rechner länger als 8 Stunden pro Tag im Dauerbetrieb hat.
Keine Ahnung wieso. Nur bevor meine Platte verreckt und ich Äger damit habe, habe ich halt eine Maxtor genommen.


----------



## sam (6. November 2002)

*Re: *



> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *( WD lasse ich aus ) *


wieso?
meine wd läuft schon ewig und hat noch nie mucken gemacht...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (6. November 2002)

> Alternativ deswegen 'ne 5400 U/min zu nehmen ist eine denkbar schlechte Alternative!


In welcher Hinsicht?


> Für mich unverständlich, da WD auch ziemlich gute Platten macht.


Außerdem wird es wohl begründet sein, dass die Garantieleistungen der Hersteller sinken und die Preise steigen.


> Maxtor hatte ich in der Zeit 2 Garantiefälle und Seagate sogar 5!


- Wie gesagt Seagate ist sowieso nicht gerade erste Wahl bei Festplatten. Sowohl in Qualität als auch in Geschwindigkeit.
Die Äusfälle der Maxtor Platten kann ich mir nur durch schlechte/keine Kühlung von 7200er Platten erklären.


----------



## galdasc (7. November 2002)

> Wie gesagt Seagate ist sowieso nicht gerade erste Wahl bei Festplatten.



danke, mein anderer (älterer) computer besitzt 3 seagate platten. 



> Ach ja - extra kühlen tu ich sie nicht!!



Bei mir wirds warscheinlich doch nötig sein, weil ich meine 2 platten direkt übereinanderen bauen musste (platzmangel) und meine comp eigentlich ständig in betrieb ist.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit SCSI platten aus?? wie fehleranfällig/"kaputtsam" sind die?


----------



## Dunsti (7. November 2002)

ich halte mittlerweile auch nix mehr von IBM-Platten. die 60GB die ich in meinem Rechner hatte war nicht nur sehr laut (von Anfang an) sondern auch innerhalb eines Jahres defekt!


Dunsti


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (8. November 2002)

> Wie siehts eigentlich mit SCSI platten aus?? wie fehleranfällig/"kaputtsam" sind die?


SCSI Platten sind ziemlich robust.
Speed - Sehr schnell (15k UMP) -> Gute Kühlung ist ein absolutes muss.
Außerdem kannst du SCSI Platten 24h Stunden betreiben ohne gegen die Garantiebedingungen zu verstoßen, was bei dem Groß der IBM Platten nichtmehr der Fall sein dürfte seitdem die Garantieleistungen bei Festplatten gesenkt wurden.


----------



## Vitalis (9. November 2002)

Das ist kein Vorurteil.. es gab wirklich Probleme:
http://www.gamestar.de/news/vermischtes/2225
http://www.hexus.net/article.php?review=209

Genau solche 2 Platten hab ich bei mir drin.. :_
Beide sind genial leise und schnell, die eine läuft schon seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme. Aber ein mulmiges Gefühl hab ich schon, deswegen sichere ich meine Daten immer wieder auf CD's..


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (9. November 2002)

> Customer: 'Are your IDE GXP60/75s failing a lot at the moment?'
> IBM: 'NO!' she said.  'No more than any other drive on the market'


Ich lach mich schlapp...
Reicht es nicht, dass ihre Platten alle Nase lang crashen?
Jetzt erhöhen sie auch noch die Preise für schlechte Laufwerke, die Aufgrund von Einsparungen Fehler aufweisen.
Und bei einer Fehlerquote von 65-70% zu sagen, dass ihre Platten genauso stabil laufen würden, wie alle anderen Platten auf dem Markt ist einfach nur naiv.


----------



## Vitalis (9. November 2002)

Surfer, das ist länger als ein Jahr her..


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (9. November 2002)

> Surfer, das ist länger als ein Jahr her..


Viel hat sich ja scheinbar nicht geändert...


----------



## haldjo1 (12. November 2002)

Also ich hab ne WD 20GB Platte mit 5400UPM und bin zufrieden mit ihr laeuft schon ca. 2.5 Jahre ohne Probs und is nicht extra gekühlt!!


----------

